# Enfant accueilli malade



## Gabcoiff (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'espère que vous allez bien toutes, tous.
Je voudrais demander de vos avis, svp.

L'enfant n'était pas bien depuis 2 jours. Aujourd'hui le Pe m'a envoyé un message vocal pour dire qu'elle ne vient pas car très malade et doit faire la radiologie... et confirmé absente pour la journée. 

Ma question: 
- Message vocal de Pe est considéré comme "certificat" et justifié l'absence de son enfant ? Et pas besoin le certificat médical ? (Juridiquement) 
- Dois-je lui rappeler pour me donner le papier ? Ils ont 5 jours/an pour déduire de mes salaires ?

Je vous remercie et bonne journée à vous


----------



## kikine (26 Octobre 2022)

bonjour
un certifical doit être établi par un médecin qui certifie que l'enfant ne peux pas aller en collectivité donc non certainement un vocal du pe...
non vous ne dites rien si il vous ramène un certificat vous déduisez si il ne ramène aucun papier pas de déduction..
faut arrêter de se tirer une balle dans le pied


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Le Certificat Médical c'est seulement un Médecin qui est habilité à le faire.


----------



## Gabcoiff (26 Octobre 2022)

Merci Kikine et Griselda, je suis vos conseils.


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Je vais plus loin, j'ai eut un PE médecin, ce n'est pas lui quand même qui faisait le Certificat Médical mais bien le médecin de l'enfant pour 2 raisons:
- ce PE considérait qu'il valait toujours mieux confier la santé de son enfant à un autre praticien pour être sur de garder son objectivité médicale
- cela évite d'être soupçonné de conflit d’intérêt: je suis médecin, je fais un certificat pour mon propre enfant qui me permet de déduire une journée à mon AM donc c'est un certificat qui me profite à moi même

C'est dire que non un Parent ne peut pas certifié lui même que l'état de santé de l'enfant nécessite un arrêt... encore moins s'il n'est pas médecin.
Le PE constate que son enfant ne va pas bien, il pense qu'il a besoin d'un avis médical, il va voir le médecin au moment où il peut/veut. La santé de l'enfant peut quelque fois attendre en fin de journée un consultation, n'a pas forcément caractère d'urgence...
Quoi qu'il arrive il faut être Medecin pour faire un Certificat Médical, sinon c'est juste un Certificat mais pas médical.


----------



## Capri95 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Si pas de certificat médical, aucunes déductions possibles.
Comme dit ne donner pas le bâton pour vous faire battre.


----------



## Mimipoupina (26 Octobre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas à rappeler au parent qu'il peut vois déduire du salaire contre un certificat médical... si le médecin qui a vu l'enfant lui en a fait un et qu'elle vous le rapporte ok il y aura déduction, mais sinon rien !


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour pour ma part j'ai toujours dit aux parents le nombre de jours qui peuvent être soustrait au salaire. Sur présentation du certificat médical. La santé avant tout .
Et je n'ai pas souvent eu de soustraction les PE estimaient que mon salaire était mérité .


----------

